# First timer



## levilowe (Mar 4, 2013)

Just built this coop. I have put a full roof since pic was taken. 4x10x8 total. hen house is 4x4x5
Would 6 hens be to many for this coop.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hard to say how big it is without more info. Btw welcome and hello.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

welcome! can't really see how big but it looks nice! best wishes!


----------



## levilowe (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks I have 40 square feet of run space. And about 16 to 18 in the coop.


----------



## dbbd1 (Jul 8, 2012)

That should be plenty for that amount if chickens.


----------



## levilowe (Mar 4, 2013)

I hope to go get some hens tomorrow. So will find out soon.


----------

